# Masi Speciale Fixed flat bar... Anybody tried one?



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

I love the look of these bikes and they seem to fit what I'm after - a beater, commuter, errand bike that is a blast to ride.

I'm guessing the price point means these Masis aren't Italian-made?

What's the word on them as far as ride and quality overall? Sure are nice looking bikes, and the flip-flop hub is a nice touch.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

steel fan said:


> I love the look of these bikes and they seem to fit what I'm after - a beater, commuter, errand bike that is a blast to ride.
> 
> I'm guessing the price point means these Masis aren't Italian-made?
> 
> What's the word on them as far as ride and quality overall? Sure are nice looking bikes, and the flip-flop hub is a nice touch.


Today's Masi ain't your father's Masi. Nowadays they're basic steel bikes made in Taiwan. Ride one if you can; I tried one and didn't care for it. Maybe consider the Salsa Casseroll--looks like there are deals on those now.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

True. Some guy in California bought the rights to the name and has done well with this ghost brand. I have one myself, not a bad bike by any means but not a patch on what Masi used to turn out. The paintwork on my 2008 orange Speciale Fixed is pretty bad. You can get _real _ Masi road frames made in Italy here in Tokyo for serious money (confusing as it seems the original marque is still a going concern). I put an old chopped down MTB bar on mine and will use it as shopping bike for a while before I sell it.


----------



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

ok - thanks for the feedback. I'll skip the faux Masi. 

I think the Globe chromoly bikes are pretty neat in the sub-$1000 range, and I like the looks of the Bianchi San Jose as well.

Beyond that, I'm considering just getting a nice SS frame from Carl Strong and putting some decent parts on it. Yeah it costs more, but it'll be a honey of a frame (and my 3rd from Carl).


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a San Jose and I really like it. I never have ridden a Strong however.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

commutenow said:


> I have a San Jose and I really like it. I never have ridden a Strong however.




a custom strong vs. a taiwan (or wherever) san jose??? no comparison


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Granted, it's not a "real" Masi but then again is a Colnago or Pinarello made in Taiwan a "real" Colnago or Pinarello?

Four people who work in our shop have got the Speciale Fixed and love it.

But against a custom Strong......no contest!


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

I've been commuting daily on a black Masi Soulville for a couple years now and love it...and the paint has held up really well on mine


----------

